# Problème clé USB vide : espace libre insuffisant



## Gloria victis (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu plusieurs fois le même problème avec une clé USB sur mon MacBook.
Après l'avoir vidée, lorsque je veux copier / envoyer des dossiers sur ma clé, j'ai un message qui me dit que l'espace libre sur la clé est insuffisant. Du coup, je suis obligé d'aller formater la clé sur un P.C. pour pouvoir envoyer les dossiers (elle apparaît bien vide quand je l'insère dans le P.C.).
Comment faire pour la formater à partir de mon Mac ? Également, comment faut-il procéder pour défragmenter une clé USB à partir d'un Mac ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Avril 2009)

Pour effacer les fichiers de ta clé, ne pas oublier de vider la corbeille


----------



## Gloria victis (4 Avril 2009)

Oui, oui, je le fais très régulièrement.


----------



## Flibust007 (5 Avril 2009)

On ne défragmente pas une clé usb !!! ???

Sinon, pour le reste,  tu as l'utilitaire de disque, partitionner la clé en fat32.

Toi, tu n'as pas encore perdu tes réflexes M$.


----------



## DeepDark (5 Avril 2009)

Gloria victis a dit:


> Oui, oui, je le fais très régulièrement.


Si tu supprimes des fichiers de la clé USB sans vider la corbeille (avant de l'éjecter), ces fichiers seront toujours sur ta clé (dans un dossier caché).
Donc l'espace qu'ils utilisent ne sera pas libéré.

Tu peux formater ta clé depuis l'utilitaire de disque (dans le dossier Applications).
Choisir MS-DOS ( = FAT32) pour une utilisation mixte PC/Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Si tu supprimes des fichiers de la clé USB sans vider la corbeille (avant de l'éjecter), ces fichiers seront toujours sur ta clé (dans un dossier caché).
> Donc l'espace qu'ils utilisent ne sera pas libéré.
> 
> Tu peux formater ta clé depuis l'utilitaire de disque (dans le dossier Applications).
> Choisir MS-DOS ( = FAT32) pour une utilisation mixte PC/Mac.



Puisqu'il te dis qu'il le fait ! D'ailleurs, si la corbeille n'était pas vidée, la clé n'apparaîtrait pas vide sur le PC, le dossier ".trash" serait visible !


----------



## Gloria victis (5 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:
			
		

> Si tu supprimes des fichiers de la clé USB sans vider la corbeille (avant de l'éjecter), ces fichiers seront toujours sur ta clé (dans un dossier caché).
> Donc l'espace qu'ils utilisent ne sera pas libéré.


Effectivement, je supprime la corbeille, mais après avoir éjecté ma clé.
Donc, si j'ai bien compris, à chaque dossier supprimé de la clé, avant de l'éjecter, je vide la corbeille pour que ça supprime réellement les dossiers de la clé, sans les cacher dans des dossiers qui n'apparaissent pas quand j'insère ma clé ; c'est bien ça ?



			
				toujours DeepDark a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux formater ta clé depuis l'utilitaire de disque (dans le dossier Applications).
> Choisir MS-DOS ( = FAT32) pour une utilisation mixte PC/Mac.


Je n'aurais jamais pensé à aller voir là-dedans ! Merci. Pour formater, je suppose qu'il suffit de supprimer.



			
				Flibust007 a dit:
			
		

> On ne défragmente pas une clé usb !!! ???


Ben, moi, ça ne me dérange pas ! C'est peut-être de la maniaquerie inutile.



			
				toujours Flibust007 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu n'as pas encore perdu tes réflexes M$.


Justement ! Je cherche, non pas à les perdre, mais à acquérir les bons avec Mac.


----------



## DeepDark (5 Avril 2009)

Gloria victis a dit:


> Effectivement, je supprime la corbeille, mais après avoir éjecté ma clé.


Je le sentais 

(@ P77 : )



Gloria victis a dit:


> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, à chaque dossier supprimé de la clé, avant de l'éjecter, je vide la corbeille pour que ça supprime réellement les dossiers de la clé, sans les cacher dans des dossiers qui n'apparaissent pas quand j'insère ma clé ; c'est bien ça ?



Quand tu supprimes un fichier de la clé, ce fichier n'est pas directement effacé.
Il est dans un premier temps déplacé dans un dossier caché (le fameux dossier .Trash).
Dossier qui est supprimé quand tu vides la corbeille 
Donc c'est seulement à partir du moment que tu vides ta corbeille que l'espace est libéré 

Si mes précisions ne sont pas exactes, que l'on me corrige


----------



## Gloria victis (5 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Loup0999 (4 Novembre 2011)

Si ton ficher dépasse les deux GO en poid il dépasse la capacité du format FAT32. Il faudra donc formater ta clef USB en un autre format. Cherche un utilitaire via un engin de recherche pour ce faire, car une clef USB formaté via le OS ne sera plus reconnu et donc inutilisable.

Si tu as accès à un PC:
http://ploubert.wordpress.com/2011/10/02/erreur-espace-insuffisant/

Attention! Si tu formates la clef en NTSF le Mac ne peut que lire de ce format, il te faudra installer des pilotes pour arriver à écrire sur la clef à la suite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2011)

Loup0999 a dit:


> Si ton ficher dépasse les deux GO en poid il dépasse la capacité du format FAT32.



C'est nouveau ça ? Ça vient de sortir ? :mouais:

Bon, soyons sérieux, c'est bien de vouloir aider, mais pas à n'importe quel prix, et notamment pas en donnant des indications tout ce qu'il y a de plus fausses.

Le FAT32 est effectivement un format qui impose une limite à la taille qu'un fichier peut atteindre, mais la limite, ça n'est pas 2 Go, mais 4, ce qui fait quand même une différence, surtout sur une clé USB, qu'on utilise quand même assez rarement pour transporter d'aussi gros fichiers.

Sinon (pour Flibust007), s'il est vrai qu'il est préférable de formater une clé USB, il reste toujours possible de la défragmenter, rien ne l'interdit.


----------

